# εφεκτικός, εφεκτικότητα



## nickel (Oct 22, 2010)

Διασκεδάζω με τις αντιδράσεις στο ουσιαστικό _εφικτότητα_ από το δοκιμότατο _εφικτός_, σε μεγάλο βαθμό επειδή έχω έναν πόλεμο που βαστάει πολλές δεκαετίες με μια λέξη που τους μοιάζει, αλλά για μένα είναι μια από τις πιο αδιαφανείς λέξεις της ελληνικής. Ξέρω, θα μου πείτε είναι πιο διαφανές το _νερό_ (η λέξη) ή μήπως το ξέρω από την ετυμολογία του;

Όχι, αλλά υπάρχουν λέξεις που όσο συχνά κι αν τις συναντάς στο δρόμο σου, κάνεις ότι δεν τις ξέρεις, ίσως επειδή κατά βάση δεν θέλεις να τις ξέρεις. Έτσι, πιο πιθανό είναι να με πιάσετε να χρησιμοποιώ την _εφελκίδα_ από τον _εφεκτικό_. Ή την _εφεκτικότητα_. Που είναι δοκιμότατη και την έχουν και τα λεξικά, αλλά γιά κάνετε ένα τεστ στους γύρω σας να δείτε και πόσοι ξέρουν τι σημαίνει...

Αραδιάζω από τα λεξικά:

*εφεκτικός, -ή, -ό* αυτός που παρουσιάζει δισταγμό, που αμφιταλαντεύεται και εκφράζει επιφυλάξεις ΣΥΝ. διστακτικός, επιφυλακτικός, αναποφάσιστος, αναβλητικός· ΦΡ. ΦΙΛΟΣ. *εφεκτικός φιλόσοφος* καθένας από τους σκεπτικούς φιλοσόφους, οι οποίοι φρονούσαν ότι ήταν αδύνατη η γνώση των πραγμάτων. [ΕΤΥΜ. μτγν. < αρχ. _επέχω_ «συγκρατώ, διστάζω»].
*εφεκτικότητα (η)* [1852] (χωρ. πληθ.} η διστακτικότητα, η συγκράτηση λόγω αμφιταλαντεύσεων ή επιφυλάξεων: _η ~ των λόγων του / των κρίσεων που κατά καιρούς διατυπώνει_. ΣΥΝ. αμφιταλάντευση. (ΛΝΕΓ)​
*εφεκτικός* 
cautious, guarded, reserved, restrained
και
ephectic:
An Ephectic philosophy is a philosophy which habitually uses the suspension of belief. Skepticism is considered an ephectic philosophy.

*εφεκτικότητα*
cautiousness, caution, circumspection, reserve, reticence, wariness, aloofness, remoteness, restraint, restrained manners


----------



## Themis (Oct 22, 2010)

> υπάρχουν λέξεις που όσο συχνά κι αν τις συναντάς στο δρόμο σου, κάνεις ότι δεν τις ξέρεις, ίσως επειδή κατά βάση δεν θέλεις να τις ξέρεις


Κατά τη γνώμη μου, πολύ καλά κάνεις. Πιστεύω ότι εκείνο που θα καταλάβαιναν οι περισσότεροι θα ήταν επιρρεπής, δεκτικός. Φυσικά, από την "έφεση" (σε κάτι), που υπάρχει ακόμα στη ζωντανή γλώσσα και, όσο κι αν δεν έχει την παραμικρή ετυμολογική συγγένεια με τον "εφεκτικό", θα έσπευδε να τον παρετυμολογήσει. Η φύση απεχθάνεται το κενό. Στο κτήριο/ κτίριο αυτό μάς έχει βοηθήσει, στην αναζωπύρηση/ αναζωπύρωση τού χρωστάμε ευγνωμοσύνη, στην εφεκτικότητα θα μας έβαζε τρικλοποδιά.


----------

